# 10/22 Spun Safety Issues



## benjohnson06 (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyone else have issues field stripping the 10/22? Safety button spun out of place and trigger is locked back.

Ruger advised turn safety 90 degrees and if that doesn’t work send it back for tear down and reassembly.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

benjohnson06 said:


> Anyone else have issues field stripping the 10/22? Safety button spun out of place and trigger is locked back.
> 
> Ruger advised turn safety 90 degrees and if that doesn’t work send it back for tear down and reassembly.


I believe I'd send it back an have it checked out. Peace of mine 👍


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

No I haven’t .. ive owned probably 10


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

10/22 is good


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Ruger is pretty good about turnaround. Actually fixing the problem, not so much.

I had to send an LCP .380 back. Had it back in my hands in less than two weeks. No charge for shipping either way.

Basically sent me most of a new pistol (new barrel, new slide) . It still would *not* feed. Figured it out myself (bad magazine lips...).


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ruger 10/22 safety is as simple as it gets. It’s a cylinder with a notch. So actually looking at it as a clock there is only one position it will work in 12 o’clock. There is nothing but a small coil spring with a detent pin that holds safety in position. This is what causes the click when safety is operated. 
If you have newer 10/22 with plastic trigger housing people can apply to much pressure on safety and the spring & detent pin can groove out plastic and allow safety to revolve or even come out. I may be calling wrong name for these parts. If you have a owners manual they will show on parts sheet. I thought I had one but I don’t. I suspect less than $5 for parts. If inside of housing is tore up bad I would send to Ruger for them to replace under warranty. There is a oblong slot in side of safety this detent pin seats in.
If you push out pine and drop trigger group this stuff is easy to see.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Or, if you are keeping the 10/22 for the duration you can buy a decent trigger for it.

I have a newer 10/22 and the trigger is pretty piss poor.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Volquartsen sells Target hammer kit, about $30. Anybody with a modicum of mechanical ability can swap it out in 15min. Only tool needed is punch to push out pins. Will lighten trigger up to between 
4 & 4.5 lb. Older guns will get 3.5 lb. I put in dozens of them. Only complaint was from a guy that said trigger was to light. You get hammer, shims and replacement springs in kit. Older guns have milled steel hammers. There is a demand for them too. You can sell it for $15 or $20 bucks.


----------



## benjohnson06 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the insight guys. Sending back to Ruger today since it’s brand new and don’t want to void warranty just yet. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe you can talk Ruger into replacing the plastic trigger housing with an original metal one. If the plastic one happened to have been offshored to a chinese source, someone may have cheated on material properties allowing the deformation st the detent.


----------



## benjohnson06 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Maybe you can talk Ruger into replacing the plastic trigger housing with an original metal one. If the plastic one happened to have been offshored to a chinese source, someone may have cheated on material properties allowing the deformation st the detent.


Good point. I think that may help. The plastic seems like it is almost flimsy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

benjohnson06 said:


> Good point. I think that may help. The plastic seems like it is almost flimsy.


Also...fwiw...if you seperate the stock from the bbl/receiver make sure and pull trigger to uncock it first. If you don't and its cocked when you seperate stock from bbl/receiver theres not enough clearance and it will turn your safety again.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ruger makes all their parts in house. It’s a mystery to me why they would change to plastic. It has to be a Bean Counter move. The 10/22 was definitely the best semi auto 22 on the market and the best value since designed.
I buy the plastic units off guys building 10/22s. When I get older run of the mill 10/22s with metal trigger housings, I switch them out. Clean and polish, then tune up running gears. They aren’t as slick as the expensive aftermarkets but much better than stock. Squirrel Hunter specials.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Some body said the safety button itself is now plastic. Anyone know about this?


----------



## benjohnson06 (Nov 25, 2021)

Drm50 said:


> Some body said the safety button itself is now plastic. Anyone know about this?


Yeah it is plastic now.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

benjohnson06 said:


> Yeah it is plastic now.


In that case the area that seats Safety Detent might be “ torn” up. It ought to be illegal to use plastic in safety assemblies. The Mossberg pump shotguns had lots of trouble with their plastic safety chewing it’s way to destruction. Best Ruger will do is a new trigger unit. I don’t know their policy. They may make you send whole gun in.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

benjohnson06 said:


> Yeah it is plastic now.


Yep...they are plastic now and agree plastic safety components should be illegal.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to work for a company that had the "cheaper faster better" mentality. I was always in trouble ad the engineer telling them they were standing on a three-legged stool and if the legs did not support equally they were just asking for trouble. I heard they shut the doors last week.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> Volquartsen sells Target hammer kit, about $30. Anybody with a modicum of mechanical ability can swap it out in 15min. Only tool needed is punch to push out pins. Will lighten trigger up to between


 Kidd also makes nice aftermarket parts ... I rebuilt trigger group on 3 of them, I'm no great gunsmith but you tube is a wonderful thing  did bolt buffer, firing pin, extractor, mag holder pin and spring and mag release ... parts were about $50 ... cleaned and buffed everything while I had it apart, whole project took 2-3 hours ... those little springs can be tricky  it seems I remembered something about the safety but can't recall, I think if it's not replaced properly there can be an issue ...


----------

